# Motorhome/B&B holiday exchange



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

Our very close friends, friends for 30 years and God parents to my kids own a very nice 3 star B&B on the sea front in Weymouth.
They want to try motorhoming next January and intend to hire one. I would lend them ours but we winter in Spain.
Jim and Denise are very nice people, otherwise i would not be posting this.
I suggested, would they be happy to exchange 3 weeks B&B accommodation for use of a motorhome for 3 weeks in January 2009, and they said yes.
So if you think you can help, have a look at their website, www.thealendale.com or phone 01305 788817.
Maybe a 3 week stay or 3 seperate weeks, Jim and Denise are open to offers, and the full english or scottish breakfast is worth every penny, with all products being from Dorset producers.

Thanks, Mike. www.ukmotorhomefinder.co.uk


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swap*

Hello there,

I think you may be struggling there. To hire a reasonable sized Motorhome for use in the UK is not going to come in at under £500.

A luxury model or RV could run to £1,000+ a week.

Again a lot of MHers' just do motorhoming and to get them to part with their pride & joy is going to be tuff going.

Personaly, I would not loan mine out to anyone.

But good luck,
Trev.


----------

